# Jewel Cichlid is getting picky



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

My jewel cichlid has gotten a lot better from his bacterial infection a few weeks ago and now. Ever since I started giving him frozen meaty foods, he wont eat anything else. Ive tried not feeding him for 3 or 4 days and it made no difference, the only food he will eat are blood worms and this frozen food the guy at my lfs makes himself, he feeds it to his discus and he says it should be good for my jewel cichlid. I don't want to try starving him, his enflamed gill is still takings its time to slowly recede, don't want to make him sicker. My current feeding is to target feed him frozen food every other day. Is it okay to feed him frozen food every day? He refuses to eat pellets for meat eating cichlids like him. I don't know what to do...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would fast him for 5-7 days.then feed him a flake or pellet type food.don't feed nay frozen foods for at least 2 weeks..once he is eagerly taking dry foods start feeding frozen once a week...
you never want your fish refusing to eat anything but live or frozen foods....


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Okay, I'll try that.


----------

